# closet storage



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 28, 2007)

(please move if this is not in the right spot)

i really like clothing and i want to get into fashion design, but first, i really need to find a better system of organization for all my clothes. i have way too many, and in my room's closet i keep pants and shorts, then in another closet in the house i keep shirts, and in another i keep dresses and skirts. inevitably there's always clothes in my room on my floor that haven't been moved to the correct closet yet. the only thing i have in drawers are bras, belts, scarves, socks etc.

how do you organize your clothes? obviously what i have isn't working and i need to organize better. any tips?


----------



## faifai (Jan 28, 2007)

I really like those hanging closet shelves, hanging shoe holders, etc. Target has a good selection of hanging storage. I like to have one for shirts, one for pants/skirts, etc. This frees up space on the bottom of the closet if you want to put in boxes for sweaters, or other stuff.

I also like having those plastic boxes with the lids that are not very tall but fairly long, for sliding under the bed. I keep each box for one type of thing: belts/accessories in one box, underwear, jewelry, etc. They come in different sizes and are super cheap at Target. Haha can you tell I like Target? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You could look into getting more sets of drawers/shelves if your storage problem is a result of not having enough shelves. If, however, it's just because you have too much stuff, you should try to throw out everything you don't regularly wear. And you don't have to just dump it in the trash, you can donate it to a good cause, or sell it to places like Buffalo Exchange (do they have those in other states? it's like a semi-fancy thrift store). Weeding out all that stuff you like but really truly don't wear often enough is hard but worth it.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 28, 2007)

I have this thing that hangs off of the closet bar that has bar attatched to it. So it's like a bar lower down, does that make any sense? I couldn't find a picture just now, if you cna't picture it I can I'll take a picture of my closet.
Anyway it's a really good way to utilize your space and it works very well for skirts and pants.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 28, 2007)

i can kind of picture it, but i'd love a picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i added you on myspace BTW! :teehee:


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 29, 2007)

Have storage boxes (plastic containers or if you have money, a cedar chest works well) for things you move in and out seasonally.

I like having hangers. I use http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/prod...50&KSKU=107312 kind of hanger for my pants. I don't like folding my jeans, but I have friends who like to store theirs in the canvas hanging shelves.

I think you probably have a case of simply too much clothing, though. I would take a hard look at what you honestly wear and want to keep. If you have a lot of old gowns, there's a charity that takes fancy gowns and distributes them for teens who cannot afford prom costs. There are a ton of thrift shops, if you want to donate. Many churches run them, as well as hospice shops and of course, Goodwill.

If you're low on cash, you can always try consignment, the selling board here, or ebay.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 29, 2007)

I have 100s of these... yes, I know I'm going to sound batty suggesting something from HSN... but these babies are wonderful:

http://www.hsn.com/cnt/prod/default....prev=hp!sf!192

I've seen other alternatives now... I think I saw some at Bed Bath and Beyond... and then some at Ross. They are still pricey there... these actually work out to a cheaper deal.

I've had them for over 2 years now... and I have tons and tons of clothes.... We're talking about 3 huge closets full of it. 1 closet is of things I don't wear often or for the future or from my past I can't get rid of of. 1 closet each of "seasonal wear" - although in Texas that doesn't really work.

Anywho, these babies save so much space... I can pack so many more hangers into my closet... and you can put anything on them because they are "huggable" nothing falls off of them including off the shoulder sweaters.

My main closet is organized on two shelves... tops on the top shelf... bottoms on the bottom shelf. They are organized in color order. White, ROYGBIV, to brown, grey, black. 

Whenever I use something or try it on... I take the hanger out and move it to the left... so that when it's time to either put things back I know exactly where the hanger is... or if I think I've put everything back but I have 2 hangers missing... I know that's not right and start looking for the rest of my clothes. Granted, in order to get to that point you have to take a day and wash all your clothes and hang it up (dont forget to account for what you are wearing). 

I then keep an extra set of hangers up on a shelf for when I buy something new and only take out as many as I need. 

Good luck... an organized closet is a beautiful thing.


----------

